# Hs720



## northeast (Dec 29, 2017)

I am thinking about purchasing a hs model for sidewalks and walkways. How effective are they and at what snow depth do they become ineffective. 

In order for it to make sense it has to move snow about as fast as a man can walk quickly.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i dpn't have any experience with the single stage hondas so can't help you there. there are plenty of threads about the 520 , 621, and maybe 720 if you do a search.

i have a hs50 and 55 that i got pretty cheap. they are over 30 years old but work great. the bucket is 21.5 inches wide and they have 3 forward gears and one reverse. i never can put it in 3rd gear because it goes too fast.

they are like little tanks. fairly light. i think about 160 pounds but really easy to move around. i ilke the wheeled version better. easier to move around.

but i'm sure the single stages would probably be better if you have dry powder snow. hardly ever see one around here because our snow is so wet.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

IMO, for $600 you can get 6 different brand used singles and pick the one you like. In my experience it will likely be a Toro 2450 or 3650. If you have to have a 4 stroke I would get a used HS520, same loading dock boxed engine on a moving dolly appearance/feel and performance. Just my opinion, but I'm not seeing the HS720 as a premier single stager especially at Honda's price.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Ive played around with a few different single stage machines. Hondas and toros are the best i've used. 

In powder snow, either will eat through a full mouthful. In wet heavy snow, like the last nor easter, 6-8 tops. 

My hs720 is my go to machine for most snowfalls.

Even in big snowfalls which i use my 2stage, I like to finish up the the single to get the blacktop totally clear.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Toro and Honda are the cream of the crop when it comes to single stage performance. Both brands can throw dry powdery snow 25' - 30' all day long and wet heavy snow 15' -20' (with chute pointed directly forward maybe 10'-15' with chute rotated full left or full right). I haven't had a chance to use the Honda HS720, but I have the Honda HS520 and HS621. Both machines are rock stars with snowfalls up to 8". Very light, powerful, and easy to maneuver. You can clear a four car driveway in about 5 mins because you're zipping up and down so fast. Not to mention they clear right down to the bare pavement. If you have a chance to pick-up a Honda HS720 at a good price... I would jump on it. Such a versatile and nimble piece of equipment.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Gratuitous photo opportunity... the A team.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

Wife calls them my red-headed harem.....


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I agree with Freezn and Drmerdp except on wet snow be careful, don't expect much, chute clogs easily on the single stages in wet snow that I've used, I've never used a Honda. Otherwise you can do 2' snow if it's dry, and they are fast.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

I have both a new 2 stage HS724ATCD as well as a HS520. I did have a HS720 for a while but it was a loaner. I do up to 26 properties in Calgary. I will be buying my own HS720 for next season. 

As much as I love my big 2 stage, the HS520/720 is my go to machine. Cleans great. Fine here up to 10" as we don't get much wet stuff.

The 520/720 you can't go wrong. I've used Toros and they are good machines too, but I prefer the Hondas. You say you want one that is as fast as you can walk. With new paddles installed both the 520 and 720 can be too fast if not careful. This is dangerous on ice...the machine actually pulls you. As the paddles wear in this is less of an issue.

Also, be aware if you are doing a lot of properties, single stages like the 520/720 can be problematic due to vibration. After 26 properties if I don't take a break, my arms burn and sting for days. Some 3/4" pipe insulation (the foam kind with the slit in it) around the handle dampens it somewhat. You'll be fine on 5 properties or so.

I love the single stage Hondas. I think a lot of people go into dealers expecting to buy 2 stage, then when they get educated, walk out with the single stage. 

Good luck. You'll love the machine.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Winter storm skyler dropped 6 inches by me. The snow melted down to about 4-5” by the time I got home to clean up. No surprise it was wet and heavy and starting to freeze up as temps were dropping. 

I was on the fence whether I wanted to use the 1328 or 720. Decided to put some hard hours on the 720. I purposely used a pattern to double, triple, quadruple blow snow. Man I ran this thing through the ringer!

I’m very happy with how capable the machine is with this torture snow. It made more work for me but I wanted to accelerate engine break in on this thing. 

Worth noting, with the chute facing all the way left or right, throwing distance was about 5 feet on this sloppy junk. With the chute facing straight forward, ~20 feet.

Also worth mentioning, my toro powerlite is a little monster, love it.


----------

